# Udm Vs Mondeo Titanium X Mk3........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Midweek (ish) detail for me as I am not around this weekend..........

Had this Mondeo planned not too long ago as I had a slot come up due to recent changes in my job so I set aside today to turn around the paintwork on this Ford Mondeo Titanium X that was collected looking as follows:























































As 'little helper' was at work I had agreed with the owner to only do an exterior detail in order to get all the work done before the owner finished work.........so I cracked on with the detail.............:detailer:

*The Detail Process*

Glimour Gun + Snow Foam then the 2BM consisting of Megs Gold Class Shampoo + Megs Buckets and Gritguards + Megs Wash Mitts;



















Megs Wheel Brightner + EZ Wheel Brush + Megs Tyre Brush;










Which left me with the following;



















Then I loaded up the car and headed down to work where as it wasn't the weekend I didn't have the luxury of the warehouse so set up camp in the 'greenhouse' as we call it.............nice day for it to be fair...........:thumb:



















Then I removed the wheels one by one and cleaned them using Megs Wheel Brightner and Megs Gold Class Shampoo, then after they had dried I applied Rim Wax using a Megs Applicator Pad but only on the inside of the wheels;



















The car was then masked up and a test area marked up on the passenger door where I then looked at the defects and tired out some different combinations;
































































It was safe to say that the swirling was very evident and there were so many RDS' that I struggled to get through with the Menz IP so I tried the Megs No.84 and still little joy so I settled on the 3M Fast Cut Plus which seemed to rip through it OK but always seems to make one heck of a mess!!

Took some time to rip through the defects but my choice ended up being the 3M Fast Cut Plus using the Megs Burgandy Compounding Pad and the Menzerna FF on the 3M Waffle Finishing Pad as follows;










Passenger Rear Door;



















Passenger Rear Wing;



















Passenger Front Wing;



















Bonnet (Only achieving 85% correction, some serious RDS on the bonnet);



















Front Bumper;



















Drivers Front Wing;



















Drivers Front Door;



















Drivers Rear Door;



















Tailgate;





































Then I used my 'It's not for Wimps' Procar Duster to get rid of all the excess polish;










Cleaned all windows with Megs Glass Cleaner but no pic........:wall:

Then I applied two coats of wax applied using a Megs Applicator Pad and I opted for Collinite 476s;










Then the third coat of CG Wet Wet Wet Wax using a Megs Applicator Pad;










Rim Wax using an Applicator Pad on the outside of the wheels;










Then dressed the tyres with Megs Tyre Shine and Applicator;










*The Results*












































































































































































Nice to take some pictures in the sun for a change.........

This has to be the hardest paint correction I have attempted so far, the paintwork was so difficult to get anywhere near total correction as the scratches were so deep and I was worried about taking too much clearcoat off...........:doublesho

The owner however was very happy and I was happy with the car on collection, nice to do something different from the normal VAG I tend to do and I have to say also a nice motor especially with it being lowered -40mm...........:thumb:

Comments good or bad welcome as always.............


----------



## newannaive (Jul 1, 2007)

nice hair... 

top job, brilliant reflections.


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nice mate :thumb:

Looked like a right biAtch to correct 

Looks brilliant though pal well done.

BTW - Whats the Greenhouse ?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work and write up again simon:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

newannaive said:


> nice hair...
> 
> top job, brilliant reflections.


Cheers mate, getting it cut today...............:lol:

Thanks for the comment...............:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

dooby scoo said:


> Very nice mate :thumb:
> 
> Looked like a right biAtch to correct
> 
> ...


Your not wrong there mate it was a nightmare..............:buffer:

The 'Greenhouse' is basically works undercover shelter that looks like a greenhouse as it has clear sides, its where all the artic lorries can unload there parts in the dry and I can detail in the dry....................


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work and write up again simon:thumb:


Cheers mate, much appreciated...........:thumb:


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

i gotta do my brothers at somepoint

looks brill job what you have done

i only got sx1 and meg cutting pad - think they would be ok in the mondeo paint?


defo nice reflections


----------



## v929ono (Oct 30, 2007)

good work mate was thinking would SRP after the 3M and menz FF helped "fill/marsk" some of the depper marks ? top work again tho . makes me wish i still had my old job with ther masive heated garrage to work in. the price of chaseing the pound i guss.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Good improvements made there, nice job. I'd suggest looking at how much FC+ you're using, the amount of dust says probably a little too much.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

fil_b said:


> i gotta do my brothers at somepoint
> 
> looks brill job what you have done
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, to be fair you may be OK with the SFX 1 but it all depends on how bad the paintwork is, this one wasn't in the best shape..........might be worth having a stronger cutting polish on standby though............:buffer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

v929ono said:


> good work mate was thinking would SRP after the 3M and menz FF helped "fill/marsk" some of the depper marks ? top work again tho . makes me wish i still had my old job with ther masive heated garrage to work in. the price of chaseing the pound i guss.


Yeah your probably right there mate, don't own any SRP though so may invest in some for the future............

Having a nice indoors area certainly helps and the weather was spot on yesterday..........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Shine On said:


> Good improvements made there, nice job. I'd suggest looking at how much FC+ you're using, the amount of dust says probably a little too much.


Yeah your probably right mate, guess it's just a :newbie: mistake........more practice required I think...........


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks mate, to be fair you may be OK with the SFX 1 but it all depends on how bad the paintwork is, this one wasn't in the best shape..........might be worth having a stronger cutting polish on standby though............:buffer:


i got menz and some megs polish to work with also

gussing going for the trial and error attempt lol

they ok to get wet sanding marks out?? lol


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

fil_b said:


> i got menz and some megs polish to work with also
> 
> gussing going for the trial and error attempt lol
> 
> they ok to get wet sanding marks out?? lol


You will be fine then mate, I am sure............:thumb:

Trial and error usually works with me and believe me I was tempted to get the old sandpaper out.............:lol:


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> You will be fine then mate, I am sure............:thumb:
> 
> Trial and error usually works with me and believe me I was tempted to get the old sandpaper out.............:lol:


just looking at some sealant for wheels

maybe getting the poorboys

see how it goes


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

fil_b said:


> just looking at some sealant for wheels
> 
> maybe getting the poorboys
> 
> see how it goes


I have Poorboys Wheel Sealant, Rim Wax and Jetseal 109 and I am not a fan of the Poorboys to be fair, find the Rim Wax excellent and the Jetseal is specific for my mirror polished rims..............:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Fantastic correction and finish there - nice write up also :thumb:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

jetseal 109 is mentioned alot

will look at that then


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Fantastic correction and finish there - nice write up also :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Cheers mate and thanks as always.........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

fil_b said:


> jetseal 109 is mentioned alot
> 
> will look at that then


Quality stuff mate and I would highly reccommend it, just a shame it has to be applied in two coats...........:buffer:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice Mondeo... interesting to see a Titanium X with ST bumpers, spoiler and exhaust trim. Be interested to know if these were options from the factory or dealer as they differ from whats on my 56 reg Titanium X.

My front bumper has a bit of a scuff on it and i had thought about sourcing a sea grey ST front bumper.

Anyway, sorry for the hijack... cracking work. I love the reflections you can get from the Mondeo panels with them being so flat.

(see my avatar !)


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

n_d_fox said:


> Nice Mondeo... interesting to see a Titanium X with ST bumpers, spoiler and exhaust trim. Be interested to know if these were options from the factory or dealer as they differ from whats on my 56 reg Titanium X.
> 
> My front bumper has a bit of a scuff on it and i had thought about sourcing a sea greay ST front bumper.
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention all that as I asked the owner about the bodykit and the ride height and I know that he did the suspension himself but not sure if he did the kit himself or at the dealers........

I am pretty confident they were all done at the dealer.............don't know a lot about Ford's.............


----------



## campion007 (May 1, 2008)

*Nice work !*

I know it was a tough one for you, but good job done , nick is well pleased with the job you did !
lets hope you can do as good a job on mine ! i love calling in favours !!!!!
by the way give me a shout when your moving and i will give you a hand if you want - dont know how much you can fit in a golf but will give it a go !


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> I am not a fan of the Poorboys to be fair, find the Rim Wax excellent and the Jetseal is specific for my mirror polished rims..............:thumb:


Why don't you like the poorboys wheel sealant?


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Top work on detailing:thumb: Mondeo looks very shiny


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice one bakes!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

campion007 said:


> I know it was a tough one for you, but good job done , nick is well pleased with the job you did !
> lets hope you can do as good a job on mine ! i love calling in favours !!!!!
> by the way give me a shout when your moving and i will give you a hand if you want - dont know how much you can fit in a golf but will give it a go !


Check you out posting on DW.........:thumb:

Glad Nick was happy with it and I hope that some of the other fella's at Prodrive will take an interest........

Not looking forward to this 'favour'.........have you used your EZ Brush yet?

Cheers for the offer mate and I may well take you up on that........:thumb:

Just seen all these replies as I didn't get chance to check them at Gatwick or over the weekend, been to Biglots already and bought loads of bits for $1 each and in some cases $1 for 2..............you gotta love the USA!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mccalia1 said:


> Why don't you like the poorboys wheel sealant?


I find that it is a little 'sticky' to apply and not too keen on the protection........just my opinion though?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

saxoboy07 said:


> Top work on detailing:thumb: Mondeo looks very shiny


Thanks very much for the comment............:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Nice one bakes!


Cheers mate......:thumb:


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> I find that it is a little 'sticky' to apply and not too keen on the protection........just my opinion though?


No probs, just interested in your opinion on it.

Great work! When will you start doing it full time?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mccalia1 said:


> No probs, just interested in your opinion on it.
> 
> Great work! When will you start doing it full time?


Your not the first person to suggest that and to be fair I like having this 'on the side' at the moment but in the long run, who knows...........:speechles


----------

